

A large microsoft division in the bay area ? - usaccounts

Actually...just a quick question here. If microsoft had ended up acquiring yahoo, then yahoo would've been a large division right in the center of all companies who compete with microsoft (oracle, google, apple, adobe etc.)<p>I wonder if this would hurt the valley in general. by bringing microsoft culture down there..Also microsoft might gain respect points among technical people as it assimilates in the area. Any comments ?
======
iseff
Well, MSFT does actually have a fair amount of office space and employees in
the Valley, so I'm not sure the effect would actually be that great. The "SVC"
(Silicon Valley Campus) actually houses some interesting projects.. I think,
from Googling, those include: Hotmail, MSNTV, parts of XBox, parts of
PowerPoint, etc.

See the following for locations:
[http://www.microsoft.com/about/companyinformation/usaoffices...](http://www.microsoft.com/about/companyinformation/usaoffices/northernca/default.mspx)

